# Wie lange haltbar bei -20C?



## Trickyfisher (22. Dezember 2018)

Hi Kollegen 
Ich habe von letzten jahr Weihnachten noch Fischsuppe eingefrohren sowie je ein Filet vom karpfen und Forelle, etwa seit September 2017, Alles wurde bei -20C tiefgefrohren und nicht wieder aufgetaut.
Da ich morgen wieder Fischsuppe servieren will, glaubt ihr, das ist noch Alles ok oder besser kübeln?
Tl
Johannes


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Dezember 2018)

Es kommt immer darauf an, wie wurde das Gefriergut verpackt?
Vakuumiert in entsprechenden Beuteln wird sich da wohl die längst mögliche Haltbarkeit ergeben.
Hinzu kommt noch ob der Fisch ganz und mit oder ohne Haut eingefroren wird, die Haut ist sozusagen die natürliche Verpackung und verhindert zunächst mal das Gefrierbrand in die Tiefe geht, also das Fleisch betroffen ist.
Aber wie gesagt, nur zunächst mal, beim längeren Einfrieren und schlecht verpackt, geht der Gefrierbrand dann auch in die Tiefe.
Womit aber immer zu rechnen ist, bei längerem Einfrieren, ist ein gewisser Geschmacksverlust, bzw. eine geschmackliche Veränderung.
Das liegt daran das sich das Fett im Fisch irgendwann anfängt in Fettsäure zu wandeln, sprich das Fett wird ranzig.
Und dies je fetter der Fisch an sich schon ist (Lachs, Aal, Makrele z.B.), desto deftiger wird der ranzige Geschmack.
An diesem stetigen Prozess ändert sich auch durch Einfrieren nichts!
Ich würde mal, gut verpackt, ein halbes Jahr Essen mit Genuss ansetzen, danach steigert sich Geschmacksverlust/Veränderung.
Essbar ist so ein eingefrorener Fisch deshalb aber wohl auch noch nach Jahren, aber Genuss ist eben anders.
Also in der Fischsuppe und gut gewürzt, wird es wohl kaum jemand merken?
Mir persönlich würde allerdings schon das Wissen darum reichen!

Jürgen


----------



## Trickyfisher (22. Dezember 2018)

Hi, der Fisch ist als Filet mit Haut in gefrierbeuteln eingefrorenen aber es würde eh alles zusammen in die Suppe kommen, die dann noch mit Creme fraiche und Weißwein angerührt wird.
Die Frage ist eher, ob das noch ok ist oder die ganze Familie nacher über der klomuschel hängt.
Rein vom gefühl her würde ich sagen, Suppe und filets sollten noch ok sei, ich war mir nur nicht soganz sicher.


----------



## zotel (22. Dezember 2018)

Moin
So wie Jürgen schon sagt,der Geschmack wird nicht mehr der Brüller sein. Aber man kann es noch essen.Habe auch schon Fisch gegessen der war fast 1 Jahr eingefroren .( Lag ganz hinten in der Truhe) 

Petri  Frank


----------



## sprogoe (22. Dezember 2018)

Nicht so zimperlich sein, Ötzi hat sich tiefgekühlt auch ein paar tausend Jahre gehalten.


----------



## Professor Tinca (22. Dezember 2018)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Nicht so zimperlich sein, Ötzi hat sich tiefgekühlt auch ein paar tausend Jahre gehalten.



Ja aber hat er noch geschmeckt ???


----------



## sprogoe (22. Dezember 2018)

Keine Ahnung, habe nichts abbekommen.


----------



## Trickyfisher (25. Dezember 2018)

Hi, kurzes Update, die Fischsuppe wurde gekocht, serviert und allgemein gelobt.
Und gekotzt hat auch keiner, also alles bestens.
Wünsch euch allen noch schöne Feiertage und dicke Fische im neuen Jahr.
Tl
Johannes


----------

